# All-Breed Showing



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I am in the process of applying for membership in my local kennel club.
The club is offering an All Breed Show at the end of April.

Would love to enter singe in the puppy class, but I don't know anything about well... ANYTHING. 

Where do I even begin to decide if this is a good idea?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

If you contact the club they normally can send you in the direction of a trainer.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that the agility club I'm going to put Ozzy in whenever I'll be able to does this thing where you buddy up with someone more experienced so they can help you out, as far as going to a trial goes. (Where to go, what to do, etc). They just kind of mentor you to help you adjust so you're not running around like a chicken with your head cut off, trying to figure everything out on your own at the trial.

Maybe you can try to find someone to help you out like that? See if the kennel club offers something like that, or if you know anyone that would be willing.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you ever get an answer about ILping a vasectomized male?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the club is looking more and more awesome the more I look into it.
I plan on attending this seminar next month

Activities, Seminars, Workshops and Programs Information


----------

